# Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?



## pepo (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Paar Freunde und ich wollen paar Tage Angeln nur hat keiner von uns nen Angelschein.
Haben schon bisschen gegoogelt aber die Beiträge sind alle schon etwas älter gewesen und teilweise sagt jeder was anders.
Und zwar wollen wir nach Österreich am Ossiacher See der in Kärnten ist Angeln nun Ghet das ohne Deutschen Angel Schein oder nicht ?

mfg Patrick


----------



## Boendall (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*

Ja es geht, du musst die nur eine Gäste BH Karte und einen Erlaubnisschein lösen.
BH Karte entspricht euren Angelschein und für Touristen gibt es eben die Gäste BH Karte.

Näheres:
http://www.ktn.gv.at/155478p_DE-Fischereiwesen-Fischfang


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo zusammen, möchte diesen Treat auch gerne nutzen um mehr übers Angeln in Österreich zu erfahren. 
Ich komme aus Fulda und bin ende des Monats in Österreich am Wörthersee. Hab im Netz bis jetzt leider auch nur veraltete Beiträge zum Angeln Am Wörthersee gefunden#c. 
Nun meine Fragen dazu: Ist das Angeln am Wörthersee prinzipiell erlaubt und wenn ja, wo? Und wie komme ich an Gastkarten etc.?
Würde mich freuen ein paar Infos zu erhalten. Sobald ich  was erfahre, hört ihr es natürlich auch von mir.


----------



## Absinth (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ja es geht, du musst die nur eine Gäste BH Karte und einen Erlaubnisschein lösen.
> BH Karte entspricht euren Angelschein und für Touristen gibt es eben die Gäste BH Karte.
> 
> Näheres:
> http://www.ktn.gv.at/155478p_DE-Fischereiwesen-Fischfang



Bin einer der oben genannten Kumpels vom Pepo danke für die fixe Antwort. Das heißt wir müssen lediglich in die Bezirksverwaltung vom Kreis des  Ossiacher See gehen und da so einen Gasterlaubnis uns kaufen zusätzlich dann noch einen Gastlizenz des ansässigen Angelvereins oder Gewässerpächters. Hoffe ich hab das jetzt nicht falsch interpretiert.

P.s. Der Text im link ist von 2001 hab auch irgendwo im Forum gelesen dass sich die Gesetze (anfang/ende) 2009 in Österreich geändert haben sollen ist der dann überhaupt noch up to date


----------



## rivercarp (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*

Servus die Gästekarte von der BH bekommt ihr meistens auch bei der Ausgabestelle der Angelkarten.


----------



## rob (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, möchte diesen Treat auch gerne nutzen um mehr übers Angeln in Österreich zu erfahren.
> Ich komme aus Fulda und bin ende des Monats in Österreich am Wörthersee. Hab im Netz bis jetzt leider auch nur veraltete Beiträge zum Angeln Am Wörthersee gefunden#c.
> Nun meine Fragen dazu: Ist das Angeln am Wörthersee prinzipiell erlaubt und wenn ja, wo? Und wie komme ich an Gastkarten etc.?
> Würde mich freuen ein paar Infos zu erhalten. Sobald ich  was erfahre, hört ihr es natürlich auch von mir.



wörthersee ist schwer, da sich hauptsächlich am ufer privatgrundstücke befinden und nur sehr wenige teile öffentlich zugängig sind und die sind dann mit leuten überlaufen.

am besten ist noch ein ruderboot auszuborgen.

lg rob


----------



## Boendall (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*

Hmm Rob, aber mit einer gültigen Erlaubniss hat man (zumindest in der Steiermark) Uferbegehungsrecht, nach vorheriger Anmeldung muss dir sogar der Zugang zu Privatgrundstücken gewährt werden. Wie dann allerdings der Angeltag aussieht, wenn man auf dieses Recht pocht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## rob (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*

oohhhh sorry boendall!!!!
es ist wohl noch früh am morgen für mich.....
ich habe gerade unabsichtlich in deinen beitrag reingeschrieben, ich wollte dich nur zitieren, jetzt habe ich deinen halben beitrag gelöscht.....
DAFÜR SORRY!!!!!!!!


zu deinem beitrag wollte ich folgendes schreiben:

hehhehe, na gut, dann gehe ich das nächste mal zur flickvilla und klopf an und sage ich will den Wels fangen der bei ihnen am steg raubt....
dann werden mich die sicherheitsleute fixieren und im eigenem verlies einsperren

lg rob


----------



## Boendall (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*



rob schrieb:


> oohhhh sorry boendall!!!!
> es ist wohl noch früh am morgen für mich.....
> ich habe gerade unabsichtlich in deinen beitrag reingeschrieben, ich wollte dich nur zitieren, jetzt habe ich deinen halben beitrag gelöscht.....
> DAFÜR SORRY!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Drum habe ich geschrieben "Wie dann allerdings der Angeltag aussieht, wenn man auf dieses Recht pocht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt."

Im von dir gelöschten Teil stand ja sinngemäß, dass man mit einem normalen Gespräch meist weiterkommt, als wenn stur auf das Gesetz (von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es in Kärnten so ist, weil ich mich nur schlau mache, wenn ich mal wieder wo anders bin) pocht.

Rechtlich hätten auch die Flick`s keine Habe, allerdings gibt es ja dann auch den Passus, dass man die Flurschäden die man verursacht bezahlen muss und den feinen englischen Rasen kann man doch nicht mit Gummistiefel entweihen, bzw. bezahlen wenn man drüberlatscht


----------



## omnimc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*



pepo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Paar Freunde und ich wollen paar Tage Angeln nur hat keiner von uns nen Angelschein.
> Haben schon bisschen gegoogelt aber die Beiträge sind alle schon etwas älter gewesen und teilweise sagt jeder was anders.
> ...


aber eine Angel habt ihr alle schonmal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Absinth (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten ohne Angelschein ?*



omnimc schrieb:


> aber eine Angel habt ihr alle schonmal in der Hand gehabt?



Ne das wäre ja verboten hier in Deutschland ne ne ne Schwarzangler sind wir nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aber in der schule bin ich mal neben einem gesessen also eigendlich zwei reihen hinter mir und dessen vater von dem der schwager und vom dem der beste freund. Der hatte einen hund und der hund hat einem gehört der hatte eine Fischerreierlaubnis also könnte man uns schon "als vom Fach" bezeichnen. Ach ja der pepo hat goldfische zwei. Soweit ich weiß hat er die auch schon mal mit nen kescher bei sauber machen gefangen also hat zu mindest einer auch praktische erfahrung. Und mit ner angel macht das von uns eh keiner. Wir legen uns auf die lauer und wenn ein fisch vorbei kommt dann erschiessen wir ihn einfach alles andere wäre ja viel zu umständlich.  ich lach mich tot mit der angel fische fangen das es sowas noch gibt.


----------

